# I need to know



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I enter this contest when I go to the page they say to go to to enter the contest it just takes me to a blank page with with no links to a place to enter


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I think that the contest is messed up right now...I don't know what's going on though.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the contest page is messed up cause it says voting already started for febuary and the never annouced the winner of Januarys winner or had any entering time for febuary and it says I am entered in febuarys and I only entered in Januarys.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Im in the contest now


----------

